# Xfinity on demand and the Roamio Plus



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I get Xfinity on demand on all my TPs, I moved a working cable card from one TP to my new Roamio Plus, got the card paired by Comcast and got all the stuff I was paying for like HBO etc. After about a day the Xfinity on demand launch icon appeared, got to trying it the next day and all I got was an error *(Error-2) Locale Code TiVocardio-ch2-a1p.comcast.com * Called Comcast and they said Xfinity on demand was only approved for the TP type TiVos, called TiVo and they said it should work, does anybody have a Roamio Plus in the Hartford CT area with a working Xfinity on demand ? Does anybody have a Roamio working with Xfinity on demand working anyplace in the USA ?
I think I will be playing phone crap with Comcast/TiVo in the next week, that one problem TiVo should handle directly with Comcast and not put the customer in the middle, there should be a TiVo_ Xfinity on demand _Tech group that knows who to talk to in Comcast to fix such problems.


----------



## geekaren (Aug 26, 2005)

In Middletown, CT area, and Xfinity on Demand is working on my Roamio Pro. 

Just want to mention: I had received that TivoCardio error message a few weeks back on my Premiere. It resolved itself without any intervention 3-4 days later. So, you may want to wait a few days before calling Comcast to see if it resolves on its own... less frustrating than the Comcast call.


----------



## speedy2 (Aug 19, 2002)

lessd said:


> I get Xfinity on demand on all my TPs, I moved a working cable card from one TP to my new Roamio Plus, got the card paired by Comcast and got all the stuff I was paying for like HBO etc. After about a day the Xfinity on demand launch icon appeared, got to trying it the next day and all I got was an error *(Error-2) Locale Code TiVocardio-ch2-a1p.comcast.com * Called Comcast and they said Xfinity on demand was only approved for the TP type TiVos, called TiVo and they said it should work, does anybody have a Roamio Plus in the Hartford CT area with a working Xfinity on demand ? Does anybody have a Roamio working with Xfinity on demand working anyplace in the USA ?
> I think I will be playing phone crap with Comcast/TiVo in the next week, that one problem TiVo should handle directly with Comcast and not put the customer in the middle, there should be a TiVo_ Xfinity on demand _Tech group that knows who to talk to in Comcast to fix such problems.


I have a Roamio Plus with working Xfinity On Demand in the Norwich CT franchise area. Works great so it's not an issue with the Roamio not being approved. At least not in my area.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

TiVo Roamio Plus and Mini, both get xfinity on demand.
Comcast of Jersey City, NJ


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I am in Mercer County NJ and mine stated working a few minutes ago.


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm in the Vernon CT franchise area and Xfinity On Demand is working great on my Roamio Pro. I had activated it like 3 days before I got it from Weaknees which ended up working out very well because once the box came I had On Demand as soon as guided setup was complete.

So as another poster said, I'd give it a couple of days to see if it resolves itself.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

justinw said:


> I'm in the Vernon CT franchise area and Xfinity On Demand is working great on my Roamio Pro. I had activated it like 3 days before I got it from Weaknees which ended up working out very well because once the box came I had On Demand as soon as guided setup was complete.
> 
> So as another poster said, I'd give it a couple of days to see if it resolves itself.


As I will not be doing anything until Tuesday I hope it does resolves by then. I am glad it is working for people in CT.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lessd said:


> As I will not be doing anything until Tuesday I hope it does resolves by then. I am glad it is working for people in CT.


Cable Comcast tech came out and had to change the cable card, OD now working great on my Roamio Plus.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Xfinitiy on demand is channel 1 or something like that?

But the guide doesn't have specific info. on what's there?

How do you tap into say HBO shows on demand through Roamio?

I just got Comcast installed after over a decade with Direct TV.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

No, its an app.


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

As jrtroo says, you will not be able to access VOD through channel 1 (or any other OD channels). You have to use the app listed on the main Now Showing screen.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

What an app for the Tivo itself?

Where do you download from?


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

As mentioned, it is an option on the Now Showing Screen (along with Netflix, Youtube, etc.).


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

OK I'll check it out.

How quickly do they get shows on there, a couple of days, a week?

One thing I'm going to miss from Direct TV is getting both East and West coast HD channels for the various cable networks.

So being able to watch shows at 6 or 7 PM instead of 9 or 10 PM. Do they get shows on there right after it airs in the East?


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

I really have no idea, sorry. I haven't had access to VOD for much more than a week, and I only used it to watch a single episode of "The Bridge" just to test it out. There seems to be a fair amount of stuff listed, but I didn't really look into it too much. The user experience is much worse than viewing a TiVo recorded show, so whenever possible I'd prefer to do that.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

dmaneyapanda said:


> I really have no idea, sorry. I haven't had access to VOD for much more than a week, and I only used it to watch a single episode of "The Bridge" just to test it out. There seems to be a fair amount of stuff listed, but I didn't really look into it too much. The user experience is much worse than viewing a TiVo recorded show, so whenever possible I'd prefer to do that.


VOD can get you many movies for free and some new ones for a price, most shows are on VOD, just play with it (go to the HD version of VOD). You can launch VOD from the search menus or as stated at the bottom of the list of recorded programs, BUT VOD must be in your Comcast area, TiVo has a list of Comcast places you can get VOD.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

wco81 said:


> OK I'll check it out.
> 
> How quickly do they get shows on there, a couple of days, a week?
> 
> ...


The XFinity app is a special deal TiVo has with Comcast. It's only available in some Comcast areas, not all. This is NOT the same one you can access via XBox or iPad. That one is a subset of VOD content streamed over the internet. The TiVo app will have the full selection of VOD, just like a cable box would. The way it works is that the app is able to talk directly to your local Comcast servers via the internet but when you actually select a show it tunes to a specific channel on the cable, just like traditional VOD.

According to the list here...

http://www.tivo.com/discover/cable

San Jose, CA is not one of the markets where this service is available. But if you see the app on your TiVo then it should work, since the Xfinity app is only enabled for zip codes that support it.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Thanks, it lists the SF Bay Area.

I'd seen the Hulu and Netflix listings but didn't bother because didn't subscribe to either.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, I would bet you can get it in San Jose, since I get it in Santa Clara.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Anyone notice the audio/video glitching a second every 10 minutes or so during VOD playback?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jmpage2 said:


> Anyone notice the audio/video glitching a second every 10 minutes or so during VOD playback?


Is it excatly every 10 minutes? If so it could be a drop frame issue. Broadcast uses a technique calle drop frame to get a frame rate of 29.97 to line up properly with a 30Hz clock. What this means is that once a minute the timecode jumps by 1 frame, except at minutes divisible by 10. So every 10 minutes there is one extra frame to display. If the video was encoded improperly this could result in a brief glitch every 10 minutes as the video resyncs to the clock.

Just a theory, could be something completely different.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Dan, two nitpicks with your comments about dropframe/non-dropframe video. First it's 2 frames every minute except the 10th minutes. Additionally, it really is only a labelling issue. Dropframe vs non-dropframe should never cause a glitch in playback, unless some device is actively steering the playback source, and unless you're involved in some form of production that keeps two devices locked, that should never happen. DF/NDF is an issue I've been dealing with for 35 years. It's a pain in patootie for any longform professional editor who edits for TV and has to have accurate times for broadcast. If you understand it, it's never a problem. Screw it up, and over an hour, your show is 3 seconds and 18 frames too long. Knock on wood, hasn't happened to me yet, but I've seen it happen to others.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

It could be a frame-drop issue as it seems to happen with some kind of regularity. The particular show is True Blood Season 6. My wife and I don't subscribe to HBO but noticed it was available as a preview, so we've been watching the episodes. 2-3 times or more per episode (and the incidents are pretty regularly spread out) there is what looks like a quick audio/video glitch or frame drop. I haven't noticed the issue with regular cable, with Netflix, etc, so I was suspicious it's simply a VOD issue with Comcast but haven't watched enough content to draw that conclusion just yet.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Let me be more specific about "Dropframe" as used in the TV production industry. For editing and other production purposes, videotape and other video recording devices label every frame of a video stream with a signal called "timecode." Due to some technical wizardry involved in making color TV compatible with black and white TV way back when, color TV was designed to run at 29.97 frames per second, not exactly 30 frames per second. This wasn't a big deal, unless you were counting those frames for any length of time. When that timecode counter reached 1:00:00:00 (1 hour) your show material was actually 1 hour 3 seconds and 18 frames long if measured with an accurate clock. So the early TV wizards in their infinite wisdom realized that if you dropped 2 frames of timecode, NOT video, every minute, except on multiples of the 10th minute, you could account for those 108 frames and 1;00;00;00 of timecode represented 1 hour of actual clock time. Again, it is important to realize that we are not dropping frames of video, just numbers in a temporal addressing scheme. Also, my use of semicolons in the second example of timecode was intentional, as the semicolon is the indicator that you are working with "dropframe" timecode. The alternative as typed earlier is considered "non-dropframe" timecode.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

I watched a Colbert Report episode on demand and the audio was dropping out constantly so I gave up.

Then I tried an hour show of Hunted, a Cinemax show and that was fine.

The menus were in SD though.


----------



## shawndavid (Oct 3, 2013)

lessd said:


> I get Xfinity on demand on all my TPs, I moved a working cable card from one TP to my new Roamio Plus, got the card paired by Comcast and got all the stuff I was paying for like HBO etc. After about a day the Xfinity on demand launch icon appeared, got to trying it the next day and all I got was an error *(Error-2) Locale Code TiVocardio-ch2-a1p.comcast.com * Called Comcast and they said Xfinity on demand was only approved for the TP type TiVos, called TiVo and they said it should work, does anybody have a Roamio Plus in the Hartford CT area with a working Xfinity on demand ? Does anybody have a Roamio working with Xfinity on demand working anyplace in the USA ?
> I think I will be playing phone crap with Comcast/TiVo in the next week, that one problem TiVo should handle directly with Comcast and not put the customer in the middle, there should be a TiVo_ Xfinity on demand _Tech group that knows who to talk to in Comcast to fix such problems.


Did this ever get resolved? I am running into same issue. I am in a supported zip code. Was it just a matter of time? Or was Comcast able to do something?

I spoke with Comcast, they seem confused by the error. And, the ticketing system is down so they can't escalate right now. I am getting the same, ERR-2.

They have tried re-activating my cablecard; still no access to VOD.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

shawndavid said:


> Did this ever get resolved? I am running into same issue. I am in a supported zip code. Was it just a matter of time? Or was Comcast able to do something?
> 
> I spoke with Comcast, they seem confused by the error. And, the ticketing system is down so they can't escalate right now. I am getting the same, ERR-2.
> 
> They have tried re-activating my cablecard; still no access to VOD.


Yes it did get resolved, the tech came to my home and could not get the cable card to work for OD, trying everything with his high end techs on the phone, so he put another cable in my Roamio said this would not help, but did it because I asked him to, the Comcast tech activated the card and OD worked !! The tech could not understand it, the only thing I know is the old cable card was many years old, the new cable card was in the a new looking box and looked new.


----------



## shawndavid (Oct 3, 2013)

lessd said:


> Yes it did get resolved, the tech came to my home and could not get the cable card to work for OD, trying everything with his high end techs on the phone, so he put another cable in my Roamio said this would not help, but did it because I asked him to, the Comcast tech activated the card and OD worked !! The tech could not understand it, the only thing I know is the old cable card was many years old, the new cable card was in the a new looking box and looked new.


Magically, after numerous calls and bouncing around by Comcast, and supposed inability to create a ticket; my VOD works today. About 48 hours after install.

However, not all VOD shows will play. Most are playing for 2 seconds and then freezing. Next issue...


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

On Demand was working fine for a couple of weeks, but now for the last 24 hours, I'm getting a service error. "Unable to process request. Please call customer service. The locale code is (tivocardio-ch2-a4p.comcast.com). I've seen references to this error on line but no definitive solutions. Before I enter the bottomless abyss of frustration and despair that is Comcast tech support I was hoping someone here might have the magic words I can tell them that might get this resolved easily.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

When I get those errors a reboot of the mini or Roamio usually fixes it.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

DigitalDawn said:


> When I get those errors a reboot of the mini or Roamio usually fixes it.


Should have probably mentioned in my original post. Rebooting was the first thing I tried, but no luck.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Same thing here. VOD was working fine ever since it first showed up on my boxes. Suddenly, it won't work on any of them. I tried rebooting, but it didn't fix it. What's the deal? Could it be related to the 20.4.1 rollout?


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

gweempose said:


> Same thing here. VOD was working fine ever since it first showed up on my boxes. Suddenly, it won't work on any of them. I tried rebooting, but it didn't fix it. What's the deal? Could it be related to the 20.4.1 rollout?


I had been using Xfinity VOD with 20.4.1, so in my case I don't consider it likely. I'm in the 60089 zip code. I have contacted Comcast tech support and went through the usual scripted solutions from the lowest level of tech support with no effect, slowly getting the problem escalated until I find/talk to someone who actually understands how it all works. This could take a while to resolve.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

drebbe said:


> I had been using Xfinity VOD with 20.4.1, so in my case I don't consider it likely. I'm in the 60089 zip code. I have contacted Comcast tech support and went through the usual scripted solutions from the lowest level of tech support with no effect, slowly getting the problem escalated until I find/talk to someone who actually understands how it all works. This could take a while to resolve.


I'm in Northbrook, so we're right by each other. The fact that it suddenly stopped working for both of us means that either Comcast or TiVo did something to break it. My guess is Comcast, but who knows. I'm curious to know if everyone who lives in this area was similarly affected. Unfortunately, I don't know anyone else who lives by me and has Series 4 or newer TiVos.

There is a thread over on the Comcast forums that I bookmarked a while ago in case I ever needed it. It seems like it addresses a different problem than what we are experiencing, but it could be helpful nonetheless. Here's a link:

http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Video-On-Demand/Tivo-Premier-On-Demand-freezes/td-p/1604805

Keep us posted on your dealings with Comcast. Good luck!


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

I just got a new Roamio and have 2 Premieres. I live in the 60089 and am getting the cardio error message. I heard it's a billing code error. There are supposedly 2 places where the Tivo Premiere (not Roamio) code has to be inputted. My suggestion is to call the National Repair Line. They are the only people at Comcast that seem to have a clue as to what's going on. Never call 1-800-comcast. The National Repair line number is: (877) 761-5015, option 3.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

HSW said:


> I just got a new Roamio and have 2 Premieres. I live in the 60089 and am getting the cardio error message. I heard it's a billing code error. There are supposedly 2 places where the Tivo Premiere (not Roamio) code has to be inputted. My suggestion is to call the National Repair Line. They are the only people at Comcast that seem to have a clue as to what's going on. Never call 1-800-comcast. The National Repair line number is: (877) 761-5015, option 3.


So they need to use a Premiere code even with the Roamios?


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

gweempose said:


> So they need to use a Premiere code even with the Roamios?


That is what I read but have not confirmed it yet.


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

I have it in Jackson MS without the need to do anything. Just turned it on and VOD was there and it worked


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Since when does Comcast even know what model TiVo the CableCARD is in?


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> Since when does Comcast even know what model TiVo the CableCARD is in?


Good question. That might not be the issue. I just got off the phone with Michael at the national repair line; he said it is a billing code issue and he made a change and I'll find out when I get home tonite if it works.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

You guys are making me paranoid.

Haven't checked On Demand in weeks, now wonder if it will even work.


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

wco81 said:


> You guys are making me paranoid.
> 
> Haven't checked On Demand in weeks, now wonder if it will even work.


My mother-in-law's Roamio (60062 area) was working for On-Demand, now it's not working.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

HSW said:


> My mother-in-law's Roamio (60062 area) was working for On-Demand, now it's not working.


I think 60062 and 60089 are both fed form the same headend (Mount Prospect?). They obviously did something recently to f*** up the VOD.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

gweempose said:


> I think 60062 and 60089 are both fed form the same headend (Mount Prospect?). They obviously did something recently to f*** up the VOD.


Yes it certainly seems that way. 60089 used to be the Rolling Meadows headend but in the last few months I think we got switched to Mount Prospect.

I got through to Comcast's National Repair Center. The tech acknowledged that there is a problem specific to this area and a few others around the country. They do not know yet what has gone awry, but unlike the issue with VOD freezing after a few seconds which is a specific account/cable card issue, this problem is most likely at the headend.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I've had VOD for a very long time but I seldom use it. I tried Sunday to catch up with a few episodes of Mad Men and I ended up with a 2 channel stereo feed rather than 5.1 to my receiver. I hadn't noticed this previously but like I mentioned I don't use it often. I checked a couple different shows also and ended up with 2 channel and not 5.1. Yesterday the same episodes were in 2 channel but I tried another show and got 5.1. 

I posted in the Premiere section with no responses and I thought I might just ask here since this thread seems to have some recent activity. 

I believe I could post Show and episode # if someone would check and se what theirs is doing. My TiVo is HDMI to the display and optical to the receiver. I've no issues with any other audio except from time to time a delay/lip-sync.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

drebbe said:


> I got through to Comcast's National Repair Center. The tech acknowledged that there is a problem specific to this area and a few others around the country. They do not know yet what has gone awry, but unlike the issue with VOD freezing after a few seconds which is a specific account/cable card issue, this problem is most likely at the headend.


Thanks for the update! It sounds like there is nothing we can really do except sit tight for now and hope Comcast figures it out.


----------



## Pejota (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm on Comcast in Central Florida and OnDemand has been working fine here since it showed up a few weeks ago. I just noticed today though that it has disappeared completely from my TiVos. It's not even on the Select Video Providers menu. I did restart my Roamio Plus today as I was setting up a new Mini, but I don't know if that's related.

Has anyone with the issue in Illinois tried restarting their TiVo and seen if OnDemand is still there when it finishes? I wonder if my issue is related.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Pejota said:


> Has anyone with the issue in Illinois tried restarting their TiVo and seen if OnDemand is still there when it finishes? I wonder if my issue is related.


I just rebooted my Roamio and one of my Premieres. Xfinity On Demand is still there, but I'm getting the same "tivocardio" error as before when I try to ask it.


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I just rebooted my Roamio and one of my Premieres. Xfinity On Demand is still there, but I'm getting the same "tivocardio" error as before when I try to ask it.


Still no luck. Michael at the National Repair Center was supposed to contact me last nite but no call. He said he had to send an email out because he was not sure what the cause is.


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

Tivo Xfinity on Demand was working perfectly for me since it became available last month. I just noticed yesterday that when i click on it I get the following error: "Service Error. Unable to process request. Please call customer service. The locale code is (tivocardio-ch2-a4p.comcast.com)." I am located in Illinois if that matters. Hopefully Comcast will get it figured out.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

mjcxp said:


> Tivo Xfinity on Demand was working perfectly for me since it became available last month. I just noticed yesterday that when i click on it I get the following error: "Service Error. Unable to process request. Please call customer service. The locale code is (tivocardio-ch2-a4p.comcast.com)." I am located in Illinois if that matters. Hopefully Comcast will get it figured out.


Yep. This is the same error that we are all getting. HSW has been in contact with the Comcast National Repair Center, and they are apparently aware of the problem. I'm thinking that we should all call. Perhaps it will help to light a fire under their butt if more people complain about this.

The phone number is (877) 761-5015, option 3.


----------



## TiVoJimmy (Jan 3, 2005)

gweempose said:


> Yep. This is the same error that we are all getting. HSW has been in contact with the Comcast National Repair Center, and they are apparently aware of the problem. I'm thinking that we should all call. Perhaps it will help to light a fire under their butt if more people complain about this.
> 
> The phone number is (877) 761-5015, option 3.


Same error here in 60089. haven't called yet.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

TiVoJimmy said:


> Same error here in 60089. haven't called yet.


Same error here in 60013 (not on a Roamio, but 2 Premiere's and all 4 linked Mini's).


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

We see this error (C17, I think) all the time, but just have to hit play a few times until we get the video to play. I think it might be a VOD capacity limitation given that the video actually comes down a tuned QAM channel to your Tivo.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

slowbiscuit said:


> We see this error (C17, I think) all the time, but just have to hit play a few times until we get the video to play. I think it might be a VOD capacity limitation given that the video actually comes down a tuned QAM channel to your Tivo.


Not the same problem. We don't even get the labyrinthine menus to select a program to play. We just get the service error after selecting "Xfinity On Demand" under "Find TV, Movies and videos" in TiVo Central


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

mjcxp said:


> Tivo Xfinity on Demand was working perfectly for me since it became available last month. I just noticed yesterday that when i click on it I get the following error: "Service Error. Unable to process request. Please call customer service. The locale code is (tivocardio-ch2-a4p.comcast.com)." I am located in Illinois if that matters. Hopefully Comcast will get it figured out.


I also get this error. I thought it was because I just switched from the Tivo Premiere to the Roamio last Friday. I tried to call last night but the wait time was a 1/2 hour and I only had 20 minutes before I had to run out. So I hung up.


----------



## ffitzgerald39 (Apr 17, 2011)

I am also in 60089. Reached Comcast level 2 service who said it was a known problem in northern Illinois. They don't know the cause. They took down all the cable card numbers and the TIVO serial number. They are not sure how soon it will be fixed.


----------



## ToastyZ71 (Sep 27, 2013)

Whatever the issue, it must be your specific headend, I'm in 60490 served out of Romeoville and VOD is still working here. Hope you're fixed up soon. It's good that the National Repair Center is up on it, they were quite helpful with my Cablecard issues


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Since so many people are affected by this, perhaps TiVo can go to bat for us and speed things up. How do we make this happen?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

ToastyZ71 said:


> ...I'm in 60490 served out of Romeoville roamioville and VOD is still working here.


maybe tivo should pull a "dish, tx" and strike a marketing deal with your town???


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

Michael called me back and said they made this a "national ticket" so it should get a lot of attention.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

HSW said:


> Michael called me back and said they made this a "national ticket" so it should get a lot of attention.


This is encouraging news. Thanks for the update!


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

HSW said:


> Michael called me back and said they made this a "national ticket" so it should get a lot of attention.


Yes, I just got an email from Comcast Executive care saying something similar i.e., that the problem has been escalated.


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

Just got a call from Comcast; they said it was a "server migration" issue and that it has been corrected. My VOD(60089) is now working.


----------



## TiVoJimmy (Jan 3, 2005)

HSW said:


> Just got a call from Comcast; they said it was a "server migration" issue and that it has been corrected. My VOD(60089) is now working.


Good to hear, I'll have to try it when I get home (60089). Did you have to reboot the TiVo?


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

TiVoJimmy said:


> Good to hear, I'll have to try it when I get home (60089). Did you have to reboot the TiVo?


No. Both Roamio and Premiere units working without re-boot.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

HSW said:


> Just got a call from Comcast; they said it was a "server migration" issue and that it has been corrected. My VOD(60089) is now working.


:up::up::up:

I'm away from home, but I was so excited by this news that I used the Slingbox app on my phone to check. Xfinity VOD is indeed working for me as well. No reboot necessary. To be honest, I'm shocked Comcast figured out the problem so quickly. Given their track record, I was prepared to wait months.


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

gweempose said:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> I'm away from home, but I was so excited by this news that I used the Slingbox app on my phone to check. Xfinity VOD is indeed working for me as well. No reboot necessary. To be honest, I'm shocked Comcast figured out the problem so quickly. Given their track record, I was prepared to wait months.


The national repair center has the only comcast reps that have a clue about anything.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

HSW said:


> The national repair center has the only comcast reps that have a clue about anything.


so very, very true. i refuse to call comcast again. when i need help, i drive to the local office, and talk face to face with a rep. i've saved hours of time, and loads of frustration.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

Working again here in Cary (60013).


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

I can tell you that in Nashville, TN I'm getting the same error. I just got a Roamio since Xfinity went live in Nashville and I get the 2 second 'freeze' for any VOD. I'm waiting for a call back from Tech level 2 who FINALLY got my pay stations working today.


----------



## caryrae73 (Dec 1, 2008)

I got a Roamio yesterday just the basic one and installed the cable card and got it activated. XOD has not worked since. At first I couldn't even get into XOD and would get an err-2 error (whatever that means) now all day today I can get into on demand but it will only play shows for 2 seconds then freezes. Comcast tried getting to work but no luck I do have a tech coming Monday. I never had a problem when I had my premiere. Hopefully it's just the card is bad.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

caryrae73 said:


> I got a Roamio yesterday just the basic one and installed the cable card and got it activated. XOD has not worked since. At first I couldn't even get into XOD and would get an err-2 error (whatever that means) now all day today I can get into on demand but it will only play shows for 2 seconds then freezes. Comcast tried getting to work but no luck I do have a tech coming Monday. I never had a problem when I had my premiere. Hopefully it's just the card is bad.


I got it fixed and had that same problem. Here's what I suggest - call Tivo (NOT comcast). They will call the Comcast Tier 2 Tech support based in CO and they will work with you until it's fixed. It took the tech until the next day to get it corrected - he escalated to the Head Unit team. You don't need a tech to come out.


----------

